# Do goats still need hay



## BORGIA (Mar 17, 2017)

It is finally spring here in upstate NY and as such the grass is really going. My goats have 24/7 access to pasture and more than they could ever eat. Do I still need to put hay out for them or the pasture is enough?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I like to put some hay out.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I always offer some hay.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, they need that roughage.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

When I had just a few goats on my pasture I didn't give them hay in the summer, but now I always give them hay to keep them from overgrazing the pasture. I think in the long run it's better for them to get some hay with the pasture to keep them from over-browsing - or just eating the stuff they like and leaving the bad stuff to overtake the field.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

*Still Need Hay*

I keep hay out all the time so it is there if they want it. In small amounts during the summer months. I think the dry hay helps keep the digestive system working as normal as possible. Too much wet green grass can cause loose bowels and not the normal firm round pills goats normally drop. Goats love browse the best of all but if you are like me and most others, browse is not always an option. I do trim low hanging limbs from trees, mostly oak trees and they eat every leaf. So do your neighbors a favor and help them keep their trees trim and your goats will love you for it. Be sure the kind of tree your are going to feed is safe for the goats. Oak is the best.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would still give them hay but if they are not really eating the grass cut back some. What I do is when I start letting them out I feed in the AM and then let them out on grass a little longer every day till their body gets used to it......and I'm talking like 15 minutes to start with. Now that they are totally used to the grass I'll feed them in the evening, just enough that they still have just a tad in the morning then they have about 12 hours of 'it your hungry eat grass' or they can choose the stems that they attempt to waste. 
But I want them to eat the grass but still worry about bloat and getting really bad runs and this seems to work well for me


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Last year when my pastures started greening up, I fed hay once a day instead of twice. We still had to periodically mow their pastures. Mine may be a bit spoiled.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Once they are acclimated to the grass hay is not needed.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I offer hay if the only other thing they have available is grass. If they have plenty of browse (like, never lol) then I don't give hay.


----------



## LaZyAcres (Aug 25, 2010)

I feed hay twice a day throughout the winter. In spring once their pasture starts greening up, I only feed hay in the AM. Eating dewy browse is avoided and they seem to appreciate the mix.


----------

